# change table name in sql server 2000



## Amir.php (Feb 4, 2009)

How i can change name of an existing table in sql server 2000?
I mean from 'sql query analyzer', using command.
please suggest.


----------



## Faun (Feb 4, 2009)

^lol at spammers outbreak !


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 4, 2009)

^^I am NOT a spammer!!! i am trying to teach ppl about technology!!!


----------



## Amir.php (Feb 4, 2009)

T159 said:


> ^lol at spammers outbreak !


what is your means?


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 4, 2009)

Amir.php said:


> what is your means?


I think his 'means' is that you are a spammer.


----------



## Amir.php (Feb 5, 2009)

victor_rambo said:


> I think his 'means' is that you are a spammer.



i was just asking a problem, because i have not find any query related with my problem, because i have not find any satisfactory solution on books and google also.
The only thing i have find changing the column name of table, not table.
But sadly your and T159' s behaviour is very bad.
Also i am an old member of digit. Keep in your minds I does not support things like spamming etc.


----------



## Faun (Feb 5, 2009)

^^sorry, it wasnt for you, it was the spam which mods deleted.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Feb 5, 2009)

Aw, there *was* a spam post here *Amir.php*, and T159 was referring to its author (Milkshake).

Victor_rambo comes to quick conclusions, lol


----------



## RChandan (Feb 5, 2009)

Right click on the table name on the tree in the object explorer, click Modify, and enter the new name in the properties page.

If you have foreign key constraints or other constraints which will break relationships with other dependant tables, this will not be allowed.


----------

